
Web Innovators Group, Boston mtg March 28 - brlewis
http://webinnovatorsgroup.com/wiki/webinno11
======
domp
Thanks for posting this brlewis. I might attend. Do you know if it's free for
anyone to just show up?

~~~
brlewis
It is free but you need to RSVP on their wiki page. They'll have a name badge
waiting for you.

